
Show HN: NumberMonger, a VSCode extension for working with numbers - carlmr
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=softwareape.numbermonger
======
carlmr
I needed an extension for VSCode so I made my own. You can use it to convert
between hex, dec and bin values in the editor. Insert sequences of numbers at
multiple cursor positions. Insert Sequences of random numbers. And to sum up a
sequence of numbers.

On the link you can see a few demos. Using the command toolbar you can also
select to have the numbers right aligned, zero padded, and in case of
conversions, prefixed with 0x or 0b for hex and bin.

Tell me what you think about it!

